# Starting my Reed Frog Set-UP



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I decided it'd be easier and more enjoyable for me to own reed frogs. Now I have a 10 gallon tank, with ample space for I'd say 4 maybe 5. 
I plan on using organic soil, how deep should this be?
I will have a not so deep water dish for them to sit on the edge of.
I'm looking for wood and plants to plant in there.
I am going to stick a heat pad to the back of the tank, and there is a lightbulb built in so I was one branch to be just under that (it has a plastic case over it)

What can I use to stick to the back of the tank?
What humidity should it be kept at and should I spray it when bottled water?
What plants and wood can I use? Please send me links, preferably to ebay sites. 

Then after that, it's just all about getting the reed frogs, there is a member on here I plan to get some green and beige ones from, but I'm wanting one painted one, so I'd like to know where I can get them from. I'm in the North East of England.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Raych said:


> I decided it'd be easier and more enjoyable for me to own reed frogs. Now I have a 10 gallon tank, with ample space for I'd say 4 maybe 5.
> I plan on using organic soil, how deep should this be?
> I will have a not so deep water dish for them to sit on the edge of.
> I'm looking for wood and plants to plant in there.
> ...


Coco panels or cork bark for back of tank.
Cork bark, mopani, and bogwood all do well in humid enviroments.

Sorry I cant help more...but as said before, if you do a image search for planted tank or naturalistic vivarium you will get a far better idea for everything (plants and set up)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have some mopani wood, bogwood and sponge mushrooms if you wana give me a fiver for it :2thumb:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

What do you mean for the back part hun? :hmm: 

I need to know how to stick the heat mat onto the lower back of the tank to keep them at right temperature, the light will work for basking I can assume. 

Do I spray them with bottle water, if so how often?

Are you saying the coco stuff is better than the organic soil? Just thought with the live plants.

And that sounds like a good deal, can you send me some pictures, I've never seen mushrooms in any of the tanks on here you see.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/466026-loads-stuff-fogger-decor-etc.html

All the wood plus mushrooms in there if ya want.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have some mopani wood, bogwood and sponge mushrooms if you wana give me a fiver for it :2thumb:


What size mushrooms...I might want em!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> What size mushrooms...I might want em!


I offered them to you ages ago!


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know how I'd use those wood bits to make it a safe climb able thing for the reed frogs, and those mushrooms look funky, will they grow? and what will they need to be kept in whilst I wait?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Raych said:


> I don't know how I'd use those wood bits to make it a safe climb able thing for the reed frogs, and those mushrooms look funky, will they grow? and what will they need to be kept in whilst I wait?



Sorry ilovetoads just snapped them up :blush:

You could just rest them up against the sides or background, up to you if you want em of course.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

The mushrooms are decorative pieces. The wood can be arranged any how just to make the more interesting for the frogs and yourself visually.

Starting to think about getting these myself now as i have a 45cm exo cube spare. They're so varied.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahh okay, well I'm skint atm, so if they're still there Sunday pm me please.

So can peeps answer my questions. I can't find much info on reed frogs.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Amphibian Care >> Reed Frog (Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species)
This is probably the best caresheet around.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Raych said:


> What can I use to stick to the back of the tank?
> What humidity should it be kept at and should I spray it when bottled water?
> What plants and wood can I use? Please send me links, preferably to ebay sites.


a) paint from the back
b)cork panels
c) pre made background (google, ebay)
d) go crazy with polystyrene, spary foam etc etc

They are kept around 60-70 I believe, I use tap water left out for 24 hours. Once or twice a day, just experiment a little and see what you get

check the dartfrog sticky at the top, loads of links for plants


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I meant to stick the heat pad to the back of the tank? :blush:
And I might have a go at making my own thing.
What I'm worried about is ventilation, and them finding some weird way to sneak out of the tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

stick it on the back or sides, though i'm not sure if you'll need the extra heat.

Stick pics of your set up when it's done and we can check its ok.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

So should I not bother with the heat mat and just keep the light on during daylight hours? 
Just then need to be kept at 28 degrees dont they? x


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

You may get enough heat with the basking light (I use a daylight bulb from exo terra). All of these animals thermoregulate, this means that they move to a place with the right temp...if all of your tank is the same temp they may overheat. With having a basking area, they are able to get close to the heat when they need it...as long as the bottom of the tank is not at a ridiculously low temp (mine at the bottom is 25.6) then they will be fine. I would recommend buying two digital thermometers (livefoods do them for around £7) one for the top, and one for the bottom, if the two temps are a few degrees apart, you have achieved a temperature gradient. :no1:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is a sedge frog set up...although I would have more branches and some planting in the water. Note the large peice of mopani wood used as land area and they appear to have used marginal planting, meaning the roots enjoy being wet. If you look at the front left, you can see they have just put leca and covered it with moss. Java moss will grow easily and you can buy this from many places, including ebay. The pump will be on the right side, but you dont have to have one if you are not having a water feature (they have a drip wall) just do partial water changes once a week. They have also used some small broms on the background that are just pinned on and then have added moss at the base of them. 

Good luck with your venture. I hope my research will be of some help.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

It's not a 'heat bulb' just your average fish tank bulb. I cant find a bulb that will slot in its place that'll work as a heat bulb, but I'll remember what you said about the two themometres :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

But they need a light to bask under so I dont think that will be any good.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Not even just a normal light? I mean does it have to have the special coating on the bulb or will that light to bask under do no good? :hmm:

I'm starting to think I'm gonna be better of with a FBT as they stay at room temperature, but I have a feeling the tank will only do good for the pair whilst they're babies. As the floor space isn't too grand, is there another small frog or even a newt of anything thats not a spider (the OH) thats good for beginers, and doesn't require too much hassle? And will be okay in that aquarium with just that light. 

I just don't want any more fish, and like the idea of having something I can sit and watch and make a REALLY pretty set-up with.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Raych said:


> Not even just a normal light? I mean does it have to have the special coating on the bulb or will that light to bask under do no good? :hmm:
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm gonna be better of with a FBT as they stay at room temperature, but I have a feeling the tank will only do good for the pair whilst they're babies. As the floor space isn't too grand, is there another small frog or even a newt of anything thats not a spider (the OH) thats good for beginers, and doesn't require too much hassle? And will be okay in that aquarium with just that light.
> 
> I just don't want any more fish, and like the idea of having something I can sit and watch and make a REALLY pretty set-up with.


Your fish light will be fine as they will emit alot of heat. Most tank lights will easily reach around 80 degrees......so please do use a thermometer and check before using any further heating device. My first reed frog quarantine tank was a deltec bow front enclosed aquarium which when light were on was a stable 28oc without any other heat source!!! 
Ventilation will be tough unless you are perpared to change your lid.....if you want to see first how things go before doing anything more challenging...then you should just stick to the more hardy plants.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Which of these plants would you recomend, I'd personally like at least one brightly coloured flower type and a fern or something green and easy for them to climb on. Then I'll look for a branch thingy that will reach near the top of the tank for them to bask. 
I'll get a digi themotre that records the minimum and maximum temp and keep the light on at all times :no1:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The bulb from the top of the fish tank will be fine, its what i used for my reeds a few years ago and never had any problems. 

Plants

I would go for a few ferns and some pothos (as my reeds always sit on this). If you want colour i would looks at adding some small broms. 

Jay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Jay, you're a life saver, hurry up and get a car!... please :flrt:
:lol2:

P.S do I keep them inside the ceramic pot? Stop it over growing? And do I mist them each day?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

you can keep the plants in the pot or you can plant them in the soil, i do the latter. 

Jay


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

If u want a nice tank have a look at everyones dart frog tanks for inspiration


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

You WANT it to overgrow.
Looks better


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha so it wont take up the hole tank. Just I might have a field day finding the green one. :lol2:
You know with them being so small, I don't really need a tall bit of wood right as they'd just go onto the plants?


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Buy Medium Waterfall. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
What about that for them?
I'm actually debating whether or not my fish tank will give them enough ventilation. I'm really paranoid. :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

make a mesh and glass lid if ur worried about ventilation its realy easy,im sure goodle will show u how, it tells u everything.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

OH yes, Google works wonders, just the light is built into the roof. I might just keep the little feeding hatch bit open with mesh safley glued on under it so they can't escape, yet it'll probs be harder to keep them warm without, and I 'suppose the living plants do photosynthesis. : victory:


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi here are a few links with info, hope it helps.

marbled reed frog, native to Africa, marbled appearance

Amphibian Care >> Reed Frog (Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species)

African Reed Frogs - Hyperolius sp.

Reed Frogs (Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species) - talk to the frog

they gave me a few ideas.

Glenn


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wont the frogs be able to get to the light with these kinds of lids? I did not realise any light could be used for basking...but if it lets off heat and they can jump on it, they will get serious burns...so you may have to add a screen mesh to the underneath of the lid where the light is...just a thought.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, ordinary tungsten bulbs can be used for basking- a lot of their output is heat anyway- wasteful in the home, really useful with reps!:2thumb:

But you are right in that a bulb has to be separated from climbing animals- years ago I heated a tank this way and had to shoo the resident anoles and treefrogs off of the bulbs every morning before switch-on. Nowadays, with all my tanks on timers, that would be a nasty accident waiting to happen.


----------

